# Pangasius Catfish (Iridescent Shark)



## ChrisH14 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have had them before and I recently wanted to get 1 or 2 again. I tried to order 2 from Petsmart but they ended up canceling my order because they aren't a available. Does anyone know where I can order them from?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What size tank you got and 
Why do you want this fish?


----------



## ChrisH14 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a 55, I have had them a few times before, never had one grow over 8 inches


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I refer you to this pic

Google Image Result for http://z.hubpages.com/u/221677_f520.jpg

you can't properly house this fish in a 55g, let alone a small pond, they shouldnt sell these fish in stores


----------



## ChrisH14 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes I'm aware of how big they can get


----------



## ChrisH14 (Feb 11, 2014)

They did great in a 55 before so..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Marshall said:


> you can't properly house this fish in a 55g, let alone a small pond, they shouldnt sell these fish in stores


I agree with this^.
Lets work on another fish?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I second. Just because something can survive does not make it thriving.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ChrisH14 said:


> Yes I'm aware of how big they can get


If your aware of how big they get, then why do you want this fish?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ChrisH14 said:


> They did great in a 55 before so..


That is what you assume. If I may ask, how do you know that they did great?


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

ChrisH14 said:


> I have a 55, I have had them a few times before, never had one grow over 8 inches


These fish can get 3-4 feet , a 55 gallon is nowhere near big enough & even if they survive they will be stunted & live short unhappy lives
Stunted growth means stunted lives ? Seriously Fish


----------



## franksaquarium (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree. This is not a fish for the average home aquarium. Even public aquariums have a hard time displaying this fish. Might I suggest an alternative? There is a species out of India called _Neotropius atherinoides_, common name Indian Potsi. It kinda looks like a _Pangasius_, but reaches a far more manageable size of 6". I've had them before in my own tank and found them to be a great little fish. While it may be difficult to find in your local shop, it's worth trying to track it down. If you Google the scientific name, you can see a pic of this fish.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

Jumbo fish that stay small in an aquarium are just stunted. Do yourself a favor and get some debauwi catfish. They look similar to iridescent sharks but stay small.


----------



## franksaquarium (Jul 11, 2015)

mambee said:


> Jumbo fish that stay small in an aquarium are just stunted. Do yourself a favor and get some debauwi catfish. They look similar to iridescent sharks but stay small.


An excellent suggestion, and this is a fish that is much easier to find than _Neotropius atherinoides_.

Frank


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I remember having iridescent sharks when I was a kid (over 40 years ago). Besides growing too large, they are very nervous fish which spook easily and damage themselves by crashing into things.


----------

